# Carved decorative pattern for a TV cabinet in a classic style



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Only a few more details left and the cabinet will be complete


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Another fine job of carving, Yamato. How is the piece being carved attached to the backer board - glue, double stick tape, etc.?

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

agreed !! another fine example of your company's awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Another fine job of carving, Yamato. How is the piece being carved attached to the backer board - glue, double stick tape, etc.?
> 
> David


We use special glue


----------



## Bu1ld (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks so nice! The cabinet will look really cool


----------

